# 2003 26' Outback bh



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

I am purchasing a used 2003 26' Keystone Outback. It has 4 bunks and a pullout queen sized bed at the rear. It is light enough for my Yukon to pull and is being cleaned at this moment. Is anyone familiar with any problems with this model? Also the compartment which holds the tv is small. Is it hard to modify the camper to hold a bigger tv?

Thanks..


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbacker.com and congratulations on your new Outback!

Lots of 26RS owners on the site (20% of the members according to a poll) so you should get lots of help. Can't help on the specific TV mod but for other ideas I can give you this link that has a lot of modifications for Outback campers and links to posts and pics here on the Forum.

Modifications list page

This post is a poll of the kinds of Outback campers that are owned by folks who frequent the forum:

Outback owners poll

Enjoy your new Outback!

Brian


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well welcome Mfamily! action

I know what you mean about that darn TINY tv area. We found the only tv to fit in there were 9 inchers and who can see those?? We never did find a solution to shoving one in there, but ended up putting one on the armour in the bunkhouse. Figured the kids were the only ones going to use it anyway if at all so it wasn't too much of a loss. Especially when you think about all that room in the rear where they would be while we were trying to rest. I like my space! Anyway, I believe that BigBadBrain's mod list has a few mods for mounting the tv to the armour if that interests you.

Good luck!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Welcome! We also have the 26RS (2004 model).
We bought a 13" TV (TeleVision, not Tow Vehicle) LOL (Welcome to the land of acronyms!)

The 13"er seems to fit quite nicely, and tho the screen is small, it's enough for us to see while laying in the slide. I still have to figure out a way to secure it cause it's kindofa pain to keep taking down for travelling.

We've had no problems with the TT aside from a slight "bubble", no that's not quite accurate... more of a lifting of the roof trim near the front. Dealer just screwed it down and added more caulking. So far no leaks.

Enjoy!
Jody


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like CanadaCruizin, I find that a 13" TV fits the shelf quite nicely. I just don't always take it. I also have a 9" unit that has a built in VCP, and will run on 12v DC or 120v AC. The kids watch it while traveling. Sure does make things easier. While camping, we put it in the bunkhouse over the main wardrobe for rainy day entertainment for the kids.

The only problems I had were a leaky window seal around the bunkhouse egress window, a split in the vent hose to the fresh water holding tank which would leak while filling the tank, and the radio. All were fixed by the dealer under warranty. We love our 26RS, and you will too.

Tim


----------

